
A web based streaming app allowing you to access your music and videos - LinuxBender
https://github.com/ampache/ampache/
======
moviuro
While Ampache is great for streaming, I have yet to find a good Android app
that will do streaming from Ampache + local download (much like Google Play
Music does), which works with SNI-only domains (the joys of self-hosting on
residential IP access!).

